# Six Mile House drainage mill



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi

I am new to the site and thought to post a few pictures of places I have visited in the past. This is Six Mile House drainage mill, a grade II listed derelict windpump on the River Bure, east of Acle, Norfolk, built in the mid-19th century. It has a tarred brick tower, leaning to one side, consisting of 3 storeys. Tufts of grass are sprouting on the brick tower wall. There are opposing openings for ground floor entrance doors and a window opening each on the first floor and cap floor. Much of the original machinery is still inside the structure which is open to the weather, with a leaking cover and gaps in the top floor. Two stocks and the sails lie rotting on the same spot they landed in when they fell down, apparently many years ago. Some of the internal machinery is still connected with wooden starts to the remains of an external scoop wheel, only the metal wheel parts have survived. 

I hope you will enjoy.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work, nothing like the Broads.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice one, that one needs saveing as well


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, both. All other windpumps in this area are in a better state of preservation.


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 1, 2011)

The more I'm reading your posts here, the more I'm getting mysedlf ready to follow you and go to these sites myself - great stuff and right on the doorstep as well


----------



## muppet (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks for posting had many happy holidays on the broads have you been to st bennets abbey always stop there and have a mooch would love to see the place again


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> The more I'm reading your posts here, the more I'm getting mysedlf ready to follow you and go to these sites myself - great stuff and right on the doorstep as well



Hope you'll enjoy, all we need now is better weather.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

muppet said:


> thanks for posting had many happy holidays on the broads have you been to st bennets abbey always stop there and have a mooch would love to see the place again



Here you are.


----------



## jibhead (Mar 2, 2011)

great post ,cheers


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, that's lovely. Really like seeing the wheel and other remains. Great stuff.


----------



## nelly (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice photos.

It's good to see something with unrestricted access that hasn't been spray painted or set alight to


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 5, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> It's good to see something with unrestricted access that hasn't been spray painted or set alight to



I agree. The long-ish walk might be a deterrent for some.


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2011)

According to the land-owner there is no longer any public access to this.


----------

